# Seed Harvesting?



## notahacker (Dec 6, 2005)

I am an arborist, yet I don't know the best time to harvest seeds and when to get them to germinate. When is it best to do these two things? 

Observation: I have noticed with Locust seeds you can open the pod and get the seeds out when they are green and soft. Is that the best time to attempt germination? Or, should Locust seeds be hard and brown?

Any one have any wisdom with this? I have 1.5 acres of land at my home and I want to start all of my trees from seedlings. Since I climb trees for a living I can harvest them on my own.--In otherwords, I don't have to spend hundreds of dollars buying B&B.


----------



## Elmore (Dec 7, 2005)

notahacker said:


> I am an arborist, yet I don't know the best time to harvest seeds and when to get them to germinate. When is it best to do these two things? I have noticed with Locust seeds you can open the pod and get the seeds out when they are green and soft. Is that the best time to attempt germination? Or, should Locust seeds be hard and brown?



Locust ??? Are you talking Robinia or Gleditsia?
I recommend purchasing a manual on the subject...The Reference Manual of Woody Plant Propagation From Seed to Tissue Culture by Michael A. Dirr and Charles W. Heuser, Jr.
<img src="http://hortweb.cas.psu.edu/courses/hort138/blv-open/cover-bk.jpg">


----------



## Schultzz (Dec 7, 2005)

Elmore - Play us a tune!


----------



## Elmore (Dec 7, 2005)

Schultzz said:


> Elmore - Play us a tune!


<img src="http://www.naturalbornhikers.com/mountains/lake%20louise%20ricola%20man.JPG"width=350>
How was that Bob? That was the Ricola theme. Could you hear the phrasing?


----------



## Schultzz (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey that looks like me. I'd recognize that gut anywhere?


----------



## Schultzz (Dec 7, 2005)

Elmore, forgot to mention that I yodel too, also play the flugelhorn - Jazz


----------



## notahacker (Dec 9, 2005)

Anymore help beside how to blow a horn?

Elmore: The Locust I was planning on was Robinia.

Looks like a good book. I'll search around for prices. Can you mention any pointers?


----------



## Elmore (Dec 9, 2005)

*Can you mention any pointers?*

Pointers...yeah....get the book and a musical instrument.
As for Black Locust seed collect in fall before the pods split. Separate the seed by threshing. You can store the seeds in a cool open area or sealed in plastic bags at 32-40 degrees Fahrenheit for at least ten years. Hard seed coating = irregular germination. You can mechanically scarify, use sulfuric acid or soak in hot water for 24 hrs to help in germinating seed. If it were me I would soak some in initially hot water ( 120 degrees ) for 24 -48 hrs. I would perhaps prepare some seed beds and sow them in one and untreated seeds in another. You might want to take some of the soaked seed and put in a baggie with equal parts sphagnum peat moss and vermiculite ( add about 1/4 teaspoon Captan ). Slightly moisten and store in the coldest drawer of your refrigerator for a number of months. they may show radicals while in the bag. If so plant them in containers.


----------



## notahacker (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you Elmore!


----------

